# The GBATEMP Video Game Trivia Thread!



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

I've decided that since this a forum primarily dedicated to video games that we should have a trivia challenge!

Everyone here knows a lot about video games so this should be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's the rules:

1. The first person to answer a question correctly gets to post the next question.
2. You don't just have to use text to ask a question, be creative!
3. Please give each person time to post a question after they've gotten it correct.  The thread won't die after a few hours.  Be patient!
4. The above also applies to someone being given time to verify an answer is correct as well.

So, since I'm the creator of this thread, I get to go first:

Which game company which still exists to this day got it's start making playing cards?


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2008)

Nintendo.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Nintendo.



Correct!

Here's a little known fact for you.  They were actually known as Nintendo Koppai during this time and changed names around 1956 to the Nintendo Playing Card Company.

Veho - 1

Go ahead and post your question


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2008)

Dammit, I don't know any game-related trivia...  


What Nintendo character was named after a landlord Shigeru Miyamoto once had?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 23, 2008)

Mario


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 23, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Dammit, I don't know any game-related trivia...
> 
> 
> What Nintendo character was named after a landlord Shigeru Miyamoto once had?



Mario, named after Mario Segali.

Edit: fuck you linki


----------



## onispawn (Jun 23, 2008)

Mario
Edit: Too late


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2008)

I suck at this trivia stuff...  Linkiboy, your turn. 


```
VehoÂÂ 1 
LinkiboyÂÂÂÂ1
```


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 23, 2008)

What optical media based console was the most expensive at launch?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> What optical media based console was the most expensive at launch?



3D0


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2008)

3DO 


Dammit


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> What optical media based console was the most expensive at launch?



CD-i


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 23, 2008)

Its actually 3DO but close enough.


```
VehoÂÂ 1
LinkiboyÂÂÂÂ1
JKR FirefoxÂÂÂÂ1
```


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 23, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not a console... its crap... anyway it doesn't count since it wasn't marketed as a game console at launch.

JKR, go


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Its actually 3DO but close enough.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Whoops...

Anywho here's my question:

How much did the Neo Geo cost at launch in North America?


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$649.99 with two joysticks, a memory card, and a single pack-in game, Magician Lord


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go ahead with your question!  And remember, you don't just have to use text to ask a question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *hint hint*


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

What game character was originally designed as a rabbit who used its extendible ears to collect objects?


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 23, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> What game character was originally designed as a rabbit who used its extendible ears to collect objects?



Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 23, 2008)

How did this player die?

(Also, do you know who is playing? It should be fairly obvious)


----------



## jpxdude (Jun 23, 2008)

Barrel fell on his head? Good old Donkey Kong!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> How did this player die?
> 
> (Also, do you know who is playing? It should be fairly obvious)



'Kill Screen'?

And is it Billy Mitchell playing?


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 23, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> chuckstudios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

How many buttons did the Atari Jaguar's controller have?


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> How many buttons did the Atari Jaguar's controller have?



The version with most buttons had 22.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

What fictional character was the inspiration for Red XIII's real name?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> What fictional character was the inspiration for Red XIII's real name?



Wow...I've been trying to find the answer to this for a while...

Does anyone know?

Damn you Jax.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2008)

Jason Bourne Identity.


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Jason Bourne Identity.



What?!

No.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[insert first name here, 'cuz I forgot it] Fly was one of the aliases of Jason Bourne, title character of "Bourne's Identity".


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, since this is taking so long...

*CLUE:* This fictional character has no relation with the gaming universe and his first name can be found by arranging the letters of Red XIII's real name.


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 23, 2008)

His Real name was Nanaki... So the name you are looking for is Anakin.


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 23, 2008)

Anakin Skywalker right? Sorry I didn't add the skywalker part to my other post =)


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> Anakin Skywalker right? Sorry I didn't add the skywalker part to my other post =)
> 
> Finally!
> 
> ...


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> rc11982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never would have guessed that...rc11982 it's your turn


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 23, 2008)

OK.... 

The fireball that jumps up from the lava in Super Mario Bros. has a name, what is it?


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> OK....
> 
> The fireball that jumps up from the lava in Super Mario Bros. has a name, what is it?



Podoboo


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> OK....
> 
> The fireball that jumps up from the lava in Super Mario Bros. has a name, what is it?



Fire Bro?

Stratch that.  Actually, Jax is right.  Just waiting for confirmation from rc11982.


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bingo.... Too easy huh? Maybe next time something harder


----------



## Jax (Jun 23, 2008)

Let me just update the scores


```
JKR FirefoxÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 2
JaxÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 3
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
LinkiboyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
chuckstudiosÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
rc11982ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 1
```

Who is the father of Susumu Hori, the main character in the Mr. Driller series, and what game does he star in?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 24, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Let me just update the scores
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Taizo Hori and the game he was in was Dig Dug


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was waiting for the question.... Guess I need to be quicker!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 24, 2008)

Whooooo!  Me and Jax, head-to-head!

What fairy tale storyline is very similar to the storyline of Capcom's Mega Man series?


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 24, 2008)

Pinocchio


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 24, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> Pinocchio
> 
> Correct!
> 
> ...


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 24, 2008)

I should be 3rd... But thats cool ok here goes... What does Link and Peter Pan have in common in the quest other than their Green tights?


----------



## science (Jun 24, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> I should be 3rd... But thats cool ok here goes... What does Link and Peter Pan have in common in the quest other than their Green tights?



Link looks for rupees, and Peter Pan looks for rapees? Or are we talking about the non Michael Jackson Peter Pan?


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry no MJ Peter Pan.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 24, 2008)

They both have a fairy following them.


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Job!!! I was think more along the lines of they both defeat their shadows to move on (Dark Link & Peters Shadow) But hey that works to maybe next time I will word the question better your turn!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 24, 2008)

This is probably gonna be easy for you guys but I'm too lazy to think up anything good.

Which two fighting series share the same character between them?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2008)

'King of fighters' and 'Art of fighting'.

Also 'Tekken' and 'Soul Caliber'.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 24, 2008)

...I did not realize KoF/AoF did that. I was just talking about Tekken/Soulcalibur. o_o
Go you!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2008)

Its alright mate i'll skip my go if thats allright, as i dont have time to think of a question.  So feel free to ask another.


----------



## Raganook (Jun 24, 2008)

wow I wish I knew about this thread earlier. Its more fun to read the obscure facts than it is to answer them


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll update the scores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Gaisuto's turn as Shintuhadoken skipped his.


```
JKR FirefoxÂÂÂÂÂÂ 3
JaxÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 3
rc11982ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 2
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
LinkiboyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
chuckstudiosÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 1
ShintuhadokenÂÂÂÂ 1
```


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh have you guys been waiting on me this entire time? Great now I have to come up with something or feel bad. Uhh...

To capture a certain Legendary in Pokémon on the Gameboy Color, what did you need that never left Japan?


----------



## JPH (Jun 24, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Oh have you guys been waiting on me this entire time? Great now I have to come up with something or feel bad. Uhh...
> 
> To capture a certain Legendary in Pokémon on the Gameboy Color, what did you need that never left Japan?


...a Master Ball?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Think about what I said - "That never left Japan."


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 24, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Oh have you guys been waiting on me this entire time? Great now I have to come up with something or feel bad. Uhh...
> 
> To capture a certain Legendary in Pokémon on the Gameboy Color, what did you need that never left Japan?



The Mobile System GB, used to catch Celebi?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 24, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Bingo.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 24, 2008)

```
JKR FirefoxÂÂÂÂÂÂ 3
JaxÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 3
rc11982ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 2
chuckstudiosÂÂÂÂÂÂ2
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
LinkiboyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 1
ShintuhadokenÂÂÂÂ 1
```

A hidden mode was found in the configuration of the DS which requires you to press an area at the very corner of the screen. What is this mode called and what does it do?


----------



## Foie (Jun 24, 2008)

That was the "Simple Start Wi-Fi" mode, which was rumored to be Wii-DS connectivity.  It turned out to be a automatic DS WiFi setup for routers only sold in Japan.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 24, 2008)

Foie said:
			
		

> That was the "Simple Start Wi-Fi" mode, which was rumored to be Wii-DS connectivity.  It turned out to be a automatic DS WiFi setup for routers only sold in Japan.
> 
> I looked it up and yes, Foie is correct.
> 
> ...



It's Foie's turn


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 24, 2008)

Come on Foie!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, as much as I'd like to follow my own rules, I don't want this thread to die so I'm going to give everyone a chance to post the next question.  If Foie returns to the thread, he can post the question after the current one.

So, whoever feels like stumping your fellow Tempers, step on up


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll do it. How was the ending changed the second time you played Tony Hawk's Underground?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 25, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I'll do it. How was the ending changed the second time you played Tony Hawk's Underground?



Instead of having to follow Eric's line, you knock him the *beep* out and take the video tape.


----------



## Raganook (Jun 25, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked that up, and its true


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 25, 2008)

When ever i hit this topic it is always waiting for a question... Oh well I check back later


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 25, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> When ever i hit this topic it is always waiting for a question... Oh well I check back later



Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just waiting for myuusmeow to verify if my answer was correct or not.


----------



## Raganook (Jun 25, 2008)

After simple googling, I can safely say you are correct


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 25, 2008)

```
JKR FirefoxÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4
JaxÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 3
rc11982ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 2
chuckstudiosÂÂÂÂÂÂ2
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
LinkiboyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 1
ShintuhadokenÂÂÂÂ 1
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
```

Yeah, I'm correct.  I just checked Wikipedia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, here's the question:

Who once stated that he could put horse-shit into a cartridge and still sell millions?  Also, what company did he work for?


----------



## Raganook (Jun 25, 2008)

Got me curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: For the record, this question is seemingly google-proof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit2: lol, my google history is now filled with various video game personalities accompanied by horse shit. Well that was fun


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 25, 2008)

Tomonobu Itagaki  - Tecmo

Just a guess soundS like something he would say!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 25, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> Tomonobu Itagaki  - Tecmo
> 
> Just a guess soundS like something he would say!



Nope.

Here's a hint: This statement was made just before the big video game crash in the '80's.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2008)

Hideo Kojima?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 25, 2008)

Notice that in the question I said: 'Who once stated that he could put horse-shit into a *cartridge* and still sell millions?'


----------



## Raganook (Jun 25, 2008)

Nolan Bushnell, atari?


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Notice that in the question I said: 'Who once stated that he could put horse-shit into a *cartridge* and still sell millions?'


There _was_ an MGS on NES, so...


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 25, 2008)

Raganook said:
			
		

> Nolan Bushnell, atari?
> 
> Correct.  Fun little fact for you, he actually said this just before ET was released and the subsequent market crash.  Ironic?
> 
> ...



Yeah, your right.  Whoopsie-doodle.


----------



## Raganook (Jun 25, 2008)

ET, as in the worst video game in history oO? Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK: Next question- Fill in the blanks.

Yellow-_____-______-Blue-Black-______-C________


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 25, 2008)

Raganook said:
			
		

> ET, as in the worst video game in history oO? Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hint?


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 25, 2008)

Any chance for a hint???


----------



## dewback (Jun 25, 2008)

Red, Yellow, Green, Black, and Clear

the play it loud colors


----------



## Raganook (Jun 26, 2008)

All wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hint:

Yellow-R____-G_____-Blue-Black-W_____-C________

and...

If you want the 'real' ending, you best do this...


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yellow-Red-Green-Blue-Black-White-Chrono Cross Element


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 26, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> Yellow-Red-Green-Blue-Black-White-Chrono Cross Element



Holy Crap.

I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Raganook (Jun 26, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> Yellow-Red-Green-Blue-Black-White-Chrono Cross Element
> 
> CORRECT
> 
> ...


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 26, 2008)

Good one Raganook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for joining the game that never ends...............


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 26, 2008)

OK here Goes...  FPWA  + AXE DUGGAN = ????


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 26, 2008)

Hulk Hogan?


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 26, 2008)

Right you are!!!  Next time It won't be so easy  =)


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 26, 2008)

YAY!


```
JKR FirefoxÂÂÂÂÂÂ 5
JaxÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 3
rc11982ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 3
chuckstudiosÂÂÂÂÂÂ2
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
LinkiboyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 1
ShintuhadokenÂÂÂÂ 1
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
RaganookÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
```

Next question:

In what year was there actually no Madden game released?


----------



## jpxdude (Jun 26, 2008)

2004?


----------



## Jax (Jun 26, 2008)

1993


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

1950


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 26, 2008)

1832


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 26, 2008)

1989


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 26, 2008)

He's Right!!! But lets wait for the confirmation.


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> 1832


That would get my vote.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 26, 2008)

Next question:

In what year was there actually no Madden game released for the *Sony Playstation*?

Sorry, I needed to reword my question, my mistake.

Everyone has been wrong so far tho.


----------



## Jax (Jun 26, 2008)

2003 (Madden 2004)


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Next question:
> 
> In what year was there actually no Madden game released for the *Sony Playstation*?
> 
> ...



Well.. was there a Madden game on the Playstation on  1950!?


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

1996?


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 26, 2008)

1995... There was no Madden '96


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 26, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was there a Playstation in 1950?

However, rc11982 is correct.  Your turn


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 27, 2008)

The actor that played Shang Tsung (MKII)... what is his day job?


----------



## Jax (Jun 27, 2008)

He was a board certified family practitioner at Mercy Hospital.


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 27, 2008)

Right your up.


----------



## Jax (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't forget the scores!


```
JKR FirefoxÂÂÂÂÂÂ 5
JaxÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4
rc11982ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4
chuckstudiosÂÂÂÂÂÂ2
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
LinkiboyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 1
ShintuhadokenÂÂÂÂ 1
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
RaganookÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
```

This one's a tougie:

What does BOBBY stand for?

EDIT: I'm going away soon, so if you're certain that your answer is correct, feel free to continue the game.


----------



## Jax (Jun 27, 2008)

Hint: Claymation


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 27, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> 1989



Was my answer correct? That's my answer in the Madden question.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 27, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> rjbr2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.

And, Jax...I'm still working on an answer on yours.


----------



## Jax (Jun 27, 2008)

Hint #2: Doug TenNapel


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 27, 2008)

Neverhood

Blue, Orange, Blue, Blue, and Yellow


In case he's not here.

http://www.gameboomers.com/wtcheats/pcNn/n...walkthrough.htm


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 28, 2008)

```
JKR FirefoxÂÂÂÂÂÂ 5
rc11982ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 5
JaxÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4
chuckstudiosÂÂÂÂÂÂ2
VehoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
LinkiboyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
GaisutoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 1
ShintuhadokenÂÂÂÂ 1
FoieÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
RaganookÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ1
```

Well then...I guess it's your turn rc11982


----------



## Jax (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep!

Right you were!


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok...(sorry for the delay)

If I unlock Janaff. What game am I playing?

Hint: Wii Game


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 30, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> Ok...(sorry for the delay)
> 
> If I unlock Janaff. What game am I playing?
> 
> Hint: Wii Game



Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn


----------



## rc11982 (Jun 30, 2008)

Correct....


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 30, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> Correct....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY!

Next question:

The Army Men series was made popular by the success of which animated film?


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 30, 2008)

Toy Story?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 30, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> Toy Story?
> 
> Too easy it seems
> 
> ...



It's your turn!


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 30, 2008)

Why was the transmission speed between the Commodore 64 and its drive reduced to 1 bit at a time by Commodore International?


----------



## rc11982 (Jul 1, 2008)

to keep most of the original handshaking


----------



## chuckstudios (Jul 1, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> to keep most of the original handshaking
> 
> Close enough, I was looking for backwards compatibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## rc11982 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey I'll take it  =)   Here goes...


Over (fill in the blank)Million WWE games have been sold over the past decade.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jul 1, 2008)

37?


----------



## fischju (Jul 1, 2008)

1. Just like in Price is Right.....

I'm very tired, if this post doesn't make any sense, please ignore.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 1, 2008)

rc11982 said:
			
		

> Hey I'll take it  =)   Here goes...
> 
> 
> Over (fill in the blank)Million WWE games have been sold over the past decade.



WWE video games as a whole? Or only the Smackdown series? Because this can make the difference and if you mean only Smackdown then 37 is right.


----------



## rc11982 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope there are other series  =)


----------



## Defiance (Jul 2, 2008)

The first Nintendo Handheld with and LCD light.  Hint: It was only released in Japan.


----------



## JPH (Jul 2, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> The first Nintendo Handheld with and LCD light.  Hint: It was only released in Japan.


Game Boy Pocket Light


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This doesn't count, we still aren't done with rc11982's question.


----------



## rc11982 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea answer the question....

Hint: The last answer was pretty close.


----------



## rc11982 (Jul 7, 2008)

OK...  We can't let this die.... So the answer was 39 million in the decade.  Here is a different question...


How did Link get his name?


----------

